# Is amiiqo.net trustworthy?



## elcber (Sep 24, 2015)

I just wanted to know if anybody bought the amiiqo through the website. Did you have problems receiving the item?


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 24, 2015)

They're listed as an official retailer on their website, I would say that it's safe.


----------



## cthompson80 (Feb 4, 2016)

I recently ordered from them on the 1st. I have yet to receive a confirmation email or a response at all from them.


----------



## Mattmatic (Feb 7, 2016)

I have one that I use daily. I love it. It makes it so much easier than carrying around a bunch of figures when my buddies have Smash Bros tournaments. I'd like to say I have pretty much mastered mine. I ordered mine from Amiiqo.net and it took a good 3 weeks to come in the mail. Make sure you select the US warehouse item because there are 2 that look alike and the other is from Korea or something like that. I've you have anymore questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 7, 2016)

I ordered from them too. Worked pretty good.


----------



## EarlAB (Feb 7, 2016)

No, they are not trustworthy. Why?
I have never bought from them thus making this post absolutely pointless!
You're welcome!


----------



## rerunx5 (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought mine on March 4th and it arrived March 9th. It is working well so far.


----------



## k3rizz3k (Mar 27, 2016)

They are trustworthy soasfar as you getting your product, you'll get it.  As for the payment processor they use, I had to cancel my card a week later because it started getting used overseas.


----------



## Home_Rowed (Apr 24, 2016)

I just ordered from a seemingly sister site yesterday the 23rd, NFCGM.com. Now trying to access that site or Amiiqo.net both return "*This Account Has Been Suspended.*
Please contact the billing/support department as soon as possible."

I don't know if they mean my account, or if it's their host's message to them and they'll been back, or even worse they got taken down.

Can anyone else access the sites?
If you can access the site, could you please give me their billing/support contact info?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 25, 2016)

NFCGM.com seem dead. I tried the wayback machine, couldn't get any info for you.

Namiio doesn't a list of resellers, N2elite does.

http://www.n2elite.com/resellers/

If your looking for the usb reader, you might have problems finding a vendor that has it as well.


----------



## Home_Rowed (Apr 25, 2016)

Both sites are back up now.


----------

